# Real proper racing starts today!



## Clodagh (6 October 2016)

Good bye family, hello my sofa.
Top trainers running good horses. Can't wait to see how Hereford goes.


----------



## Spilletta (6 October 2016)

Ah, I like the flat racing as well as the jumps so I can't say one's more "proper" than the other 

It's really nice to see that Hereford is back on the jumping calendar. I'm supposed to be busy with work, but may have to put At The Races on in the background this afternoon...


----------



## claracanter (6 October 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2016)

I don't mind the top flight flat races as that's where you get a good look at next seasons sires. But I can't be faffed with the rest.

Our next race meeting is Hexham on Saturday. I couldn't think of a track that I would less like to go to. I ended up there in March for the first time in 3 years, before that I had managed to avoid the hell hole for 5 years. So needless to say I will quite happily stay at home for that one and go to Wetherby on Wednesday!

What are your top 5 horses to follow this season?


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2016)

Can I be boring and say Thistlecrack? And Sprinter Sacre, I know you aren't a fan but I love him. The New One is going over fences, I would like to see him do well in his new venture. Days of Heaven, I love him, quirky little sod that he is. I haven't seen any novices yet so this is all older horses.
A friend has a horse called 'On Demand' in training, so I will be watching her.


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2016)

I am another who prefers the National Hunt season, one reason to be happy about approaching winter!
EKW, I have never been to Hexham racecourse but it looks picturesque on tv. I presume you mean the facilities are poor?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2016)

Chiffy said:



			I am another who prefers the National Hunt season, one reason to be happy about approaching winter!
EKW, I have never been to Hexham racecourse but it looks picturesque on tv. I presume you mean the facilities are poor?
		
Click to expand...

Everything is on a hill. And I mean everything! There is no grand stand, they never have a big screen (even on the day the race over the Cheltenham Festival! Cheapskate bar stewards!!!) so you need binoculars to see anything. The bar is small, the food is naff and it is in the back end of nowhere on a single track road that they refuse to make 1 way on race days which is hellish in a big truck!


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2016)

Oh dear, not much fun. I can see why the view doesn't make up for it!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 October 2016)

oops


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2016)

But the hedge fence wings are lovely!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			But the hedge fence wings are lovely!
		
Click to expand...

They do make for a great picture! To be fair the track is kept in great nick, they really so look after it. It's the human side of things that is dismal!


----------



## smja (7 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Can I be boring and say Thistlecrack?
		
Click to expand...

Saw him in person at Aintree earlier this year, he's really something. I'd love to take him home once he's done racing


----------



## Clodagh (8 October 2016)

Were you at Hexham today? Such an awful fall, is there any news? I can't believe how long it took for the air ambulance to get there. 
On a happier note my friend's horse ran brilliantly at Newton Abbot yesterday for second.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Were you at Hexham today? Such an awful fall, is there any news? I can't believe how long it took for the air ambulance to get there. 
On a happier note my friend's horse ran brilliantly at Newton Abbot yesterday for second.
		
Click to expand...

Me?!?! Go to Hell Hole Hexham?!?!? Not on your nelly! Perish the thought! 

No, no news on Henry Brook yet. Concious and stable when he left the course. 

Whilst most of our horses ran like buckled donkey's today we did manage to win the bumper with a new recruit! A bit of a surprise win as his price tag of 14/1 suggested, especially as all of ours are needing their first runs back at the moment.


----------



## TelH (9 October 2016)

Copied from C4 Racing's FB page...

An update on the condition of jump jockey Henry Brooke from the Injured Jockeys Fund at 9am, Sunday: &#8220;Following a fall at Hexham on Saturday, Henry Brooke was taken to the Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle where he has been in a stable condition overnight. He is in an induced coma to assist him with his breathing and his condition this morning remains stable. Any further updates will come direct from the Injured Jockeys Fund. His family would like to thank everyone for their support and well wishes.&#8221;


----------



## Clodagh (9 October 2016)

Thank you for that. It looked like he was kicked full in the face.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 October 2016)

Injured Jockeys Fund update on Henry Brooke, Sunday 9 October, 6pm

"There is positive news from the hospital this afternoon. Henry has regained consciousness and his doctors are pleased with his progress to date."


Good news! I hope his recovery is quick, he will be missed from the track in the mean time!


----------



## Mariposa (9 October 2016)

So pleased that Henry is on the mend, great news.




EKW said:



			What are your top 5 horses to follow this season?
		
Click to expand...

There are so many! Cue Card (love him!), Thistlecrack, Coneygree, Altior and Yanworth are top of my list but there are so many old friends to watch/worry about, it's why I love NH  - those same old faces come round again and again.


----------



## dunthing (10 October 2016)

Good to hear that Henry is improving, that looked very nasty. Brian Cooper is out again with a broken arm, he only came back last month. Lots of falls and jockey changes over the last couple of days.


----------



## Mariposa (10 October 2016)

And now Sam TD is in hospital now with spleen damage...
http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=20689924&category=0


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 October 2016)

What are these boys upto?!?! At least they dont have career, let alone life threatening injuries and will be back before you know it.


----------



## Clodagh (10 October 2016)

I bet Sam has a sore tum, and a sore temper from all the winners he is missing. It was a horrible fall, poor horse.


----------

